

Donald Knuth shares his life's story - ek
http://www.webofstories.com/play/17060

======
TheRevoltingX
Mr. Knuth is a personal hero of mine both as a programmer and as a Christian.
He's pretty awesome.

~~~
cristoperb
I received a copy of "Things a Computer Scientist Rarely Talks About" for
Christmas last year, but haven't read it yet (and it's almost been a whole
year!) Is that something you've read? and if so, would you recommend it?

~~~
TheRevoltingX
Nope sorry, I've only read pieces of his Art of CS book, but I'm also
interested in reading 3:16 which I plan on ordering soon.

It's supposed just pick out the verse number 3:16 from every book and join it
with any history or texts associated with it. Kinda like sampling.

------
aurelianito
Is there anywhere a text-only version? I really prefer written words to
videos.

~~~
zerovox
If you register, you can view the transcript, but unfortunately it is broken
up by video so you can't view the whole thing. And it's unedited, so the
stuttering is part of the text.

Edit: Knew I had seen the full text somewhere, managed to find this:
<https://github.com/kragen/knuth-interview-2006>

~~~
beernutz
Wow, even the transcript is hard to follow. I wonder if he wishes he could
edit it himself, since he is a writer too.

------
xxpor
As a current EECS student at Case, this is really interesting. Thanks!

------
langsamer
He reveals quite a bit of his character and interests in his seminal Art of
Computing series. It's a great read for both it's content and it's prose.

~~~
veyron
The correct word here is "its", not "it's"

~~~
softbuilder
First "it's" is fine. Please submit a patch in the form of a regular
expression.

~~~
veyron
in a case sensitive regular expression replacement, all of the it's should be
corrected to its. I agree that the It's is correct, but most regex engines are
case sensitive

